# Madison County Report



## Hunk (Oct 1, 2008)

Any Madison County hunters on there????

we planted a few food plots, lack of rain it's been rather bare, acrons are dropping well... pretty excited about opening weekend of rifle season. Wanted to start this thread to start chatting with folks who hunt just a little north of Athens.


----------



## blpbxyf (Oct 4, 2008)

*Madison County*

I hunt up that way. Went this morning and saw a few does but noting great. They were all about the acorns.


----------



## CollinsK (Oct 4, 2008)

We hunt our farm in Madison Co. and our club is in OglethorpeCo. I have seen deer everytime I have went here in Madison co. but nothing close enough to have a shot at.Havent had the chance to go to club yet. Cant wait til gun season!!

Kim


----------



## Hunk (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to head out this weekend with the smoke pole... hope to bag a doe... still not taken anything with blackpowder yet. 

Opening weekend in Madison county... COME ON DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Hunk (Oct 6, 2008)

oh yeah... and the acorns are dropping like rain... it's amazing... doubt they will hit the food plots, more of the hardwoods. just hope we see some movement... right now a deer can fill up within 10 feet of it's bedding area with all the acorns.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 6, 2008)

My lease is in Franklin Co. & borders Madison on the right side. 
We're right on the Hudson River. 
The trees are loaded with acorns & persimmons.


----------



## Duckhawk (Oct 11, 2008)

I got acorns out my ears on the trees still and the squirells are dropping them but still good and green on the white oaks, No more mucedines, seeing plenty of deer on my lease lots of does and fawns last saturday I seen 2 different bucks one of which I killed with the Bowtech he came in to a grunt call after I spotted him, as far as the bucks, I am starting to see a lot of rubs, and even ran across a scrape that was nice and fresh.


----------



## .338BAR (Oct 14, 2008)

Great acorn crop this year. Deer movement seems to be good. Think this will be a great year. Starting to see lots of rubs but no scrapes yet.


----------



## Duckhawk (Oct 19, 2008)

Bucks are moving alot, seeing scrapes that nearly knock you down from the smell.

Seen a small buck last week come out in the field and I tryed to grunt to him all I made him mad he went over in the corner of the field and made a scrape and rub-urinated on himself!


----------



## .338BAR (Oct 19, 2008)

What part of Madison County are you hunting Duckhawk?


----------



## Duckhawk (Oct 19, 2008)

Danielsville,  Off Hwy 98


----------



## Hunk (Oct 20, 2008)

I saw 13 this weekend, a little 6 and 2 little 8 points, the rest were does... good weekend, acrons are raining down from the sky...


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 8, 2008)

*Its Here and It is on!*

Bucks are crusing and looking for love, Had 2 bucks come into the can this morning, friend of mine has seen chasing in the same field 2 days apart and the smell of rut is in the woods, all the sign is there scrapes,rubs and all kinds of bucks being spotted.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 10, 2008)

our club tagged 3 bucks this weekend and one last week... I can't go until thanksgiving. ahhhhhh


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I got another buck this weekend and a 2 different friends of mine have shot bucks in the immediate area over the weekend. Both of these Bucks came into the Can call


----------



## Hunk (Nov 10, 2008)

congrats... fine buck ... man I want to be in the woods.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 12, 2008)

I was able to sucessfully obtain a kitchen pass from my lovely, wounderful, beautiful wife yesterday so I'm heading to the woods on Friday! come on Madison county


----------



## .338BAR (Nov 13, 2008)

Went this afternoon. Lots of new rubs and scrapes. The does still seem to be bunched up though. If the rain moves out by saturday morning I think this weekend and next week will be prime time!


----------



## Hunk (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah it's looking like rain today and through noon tomorrow, then windy, 20-30 mph from the west - NNW and then Sunday looks to be an amazing morning. Even if it's pouring down rain, I think it's getting close, I've got this weekend in the woods and then Thanksgiving so hopefully I will hit it, we took 3 or 4 good bucks last weekend so hopefully I'll see something good. Good luck guys, rock on.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 21, 2008)

Well... just to let y'all know I've seen a number of small bucks from spikes up to little basket rack 8 points chasing over the last weekend. Seems to be getting started... expect that over Thanksgiving it should be hot hot hot... or so I hope so.


----------



## tkyslyer (Nov 21, 2008)

*Madison*

I haven't seen any chasing in the part of Madison I hunt.  It usually hits around and just after Thanksgiving.  I hope it's about to hit!  I hunt b/w Royston and Danielsville.


----------



## teehunter34 (Nov 21, 2008)

*buck chasing doe*

i had a buddy shoot a nice 7 point this evening in Madison.  It was chasing a doe


----------



## tkyslyer (Nov 22, 2008)

I hunted my property this AM in Madison County.  I saw a small buck following two does.  Scrapes that were fresh last weekend haven't been touched.  What does this mean?  Rut over?


----------



## Hunk (Nov 23, 2008)

tkyslyer said:


> I hunted my property this AM in Madison County.  I saw a small buck following two does.  Scrapes that were fresh last weekend haven't been touched.  What does this mean?  Rut over?



no probably means they are through with marking teritory and are ready to chase some does!!!! at least that's what I would think. I'm heading out Thursday afternoon, weather channel has it raining Friday and Saturday... darn...


----------



## .338BAR (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been hunting the last five days straight. Killed a four point on thursday afternoon casing a doe. I thought it was an eight but one side was completely broke off. Have heard bucks grunting alot and I think the rut is just starting good. Found this skull on our property, unsure how it died because I could not find the body. Would have been a great deer to kill.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 30, 2008)

man that's a good deer ashame that it was lost... but hey you found it. 

I was in Madison since Thanksgiving, saw a lot of deer no chasing, but rubs and scrapes were still being hit, fresh scrapes on the ground. Took 2 does, a 100 pound and a 130 pound doe, saw a few small bucks but no shooters yet. Will be in the woods on Saturday morning but got to go back to see the SEC Championship game on Saturday at 4... go Gators (wife is a GA grad but I'm still a Gator)


----------



## tkyslyer (Nov 30, 2008)

*madison*

I also hunted during the Thanksgiving holidays in Madison.  Saw some small bucks out cruising but not the one I am looking for.  Still haven't seen any chasing going on.  Talked to a guy who says they are just now getting cranked up in the area I hunt.  I will try it again mid-week.


----------



## Hunk (Dec 2, 2008)

*Madison Doe 130 lbs*

Here is a doe I took on Friday after Thanksgiving, she was 130 lbs on the scale at "The Deer Market"


----------



## stiknstring (Dec 4, 2008)

"THE DEER MARKET"  =  the best around


----------



## jclark (Dec 4, 2008)

greg's?


----------



## Hunk (Dec 4, 2008)

stiknstring said:


> "THE DEER MARKET"  =  the best around



yep they do a mean summer sausage... $7 a piece but it's worth it. got them to do some hot sausage this time, picking up 2 on Saturday, will see how it is shortly thereafter. 

they are about 25 minutes from the club, there are some closer but my buddy showed me this place, clean, friendly and great summer sausage.


----------



## stiknstring (Dec 4, 2008)

owner is andy marlowe. i have been going there for 8 years and never no problems.


----------



## Hunk (Dec 7, 2008)

went yesterday and saw 7 deer, one wsa a shooter buck but he was 400 yards down the gasline... no shot. 

Saw Andy Marlowe yesterday, got 2 deer processed, with sausage for $164... sausage, hot and smoked is outstanding. love it.


----------



## Hunk (Dec 20, 2008)

*anyone hunting Madison lately?*

I'm going to head to Madison county the day after Christmas for some late season hunting. Anyone been doing any good? Saw a nice 11 pointer at the processor at the first of December but haven't been back since.


----------



## teehunter34 (Dec 20, 2008)

went today, saw a nice six point and a spike.  also, saw a heard of about 8 deer about 500 yds out in clear cut.  moving pretty good


----------



## Hunk (Dec 21, 2008)

sweet thanks for the tip. ready to head out now... but have to wait until Friday.


----------



## savilcr (Jan 27, 2009)

We killed about 8 hogs in Madison county this year on the broad river, yall seen any?


----------



## Hunk (Jan 30, 2009)

Have not seen any hogs in Madison County... we're just north of the Athens-Clark/Madison Line near the Ingles. Not sure we'll get any that far up but we do have a creek. Have seen no signs of pigs but if we see them we'll hammer them. Are they coming to your feeders yet?


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got a buddy that has seen them on the place he has rented for cows. Somebody trapped a few of them last year, but there is still a sow and at least 2 young ones. The place is within a couple miles of Bluestone Church off of hwy 29.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hunk where are you hunting at in hull, what road?


----------



## Hunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I hunt off Helican Springs Rd. Know where we are at?


----------



## vtdawg09 (Feb 8, 2009)

no not quite give a rougher estimate...


----------

